# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  La eliminación de obstáculos en los ríos, ¿un tema de futuro?

## Jonasino

> INTRODUCCIÓN
> 
> A lo largo de los años se han construido obstáculos transversales en los ríos coincidiendo con el incremento de los aprovechamientos hidráulicos. En la actualidad, en nuestro país un número significativo de ellos se encuentran abandonados o fuera de servicio.
> 
> 
> Opino que la eliminación de obstáculos en los ríos es un tema de futuro. De hecho, ya están empezando a derribarse algunos de ellos en nuestros ríos. Y derribar un obstáculo en un río tiene un impacto, por ejemplo ambiental en el caso de una presa, debido a los sedimentos que se han acumulado en el vaso del embalse, que se van a movilizar con la retirada de la obra, y que van a acabar distribuyéndose a lo largo del río.
> 
> El río es un sistema dinámico que acomodará su geometría a las condiciones nuevas tras la retirada del obstáculo. Se ha de estudiar los efectos que pueda tener esta intervención. Y es la ingeniería fluvial la que estudia los efectos de una intervención en el río (como elemento de la naturaleza, no creado por el hombre, a diferencia de un canal). Los ríos evolucionan y reaccionan ante la intervención humana, ya sea ésta de obstruir o de liberar.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://eselagua.com/2015/05/16/la-el...ema-de-futuro/

----------

Azuer (21-nov-2015),sergi1907 (21-nov-2015),termopar (21-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué buena gente es Raúl, fue alumno de mi hermana.
Su blog, el mejor de todos los que hablan de temas de agua, en mi opinión.

Los obstáculos en los ríos y su permeabilidad a la ictiofauna y a los sedimentos es la gran asignatura pendiente en España. En otras zonas imagino que igual, pero en la zona centro, más que urgente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (21-nov-2015)

----------

